# Making my tank Fancy!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody!

So i know its been a while, but im back!!! MUahahahahha! No seriously, im so glad i got a chance to come back on this amazing site!

*CAUTION: UPDATES:::*
My 2 Albino cories are doing amazing! Honeycomb (VT) finally got used to them, and isnt really showing signs of aggression.

Honeycomb has now been with me for 2 years! Woot woot!

Casper is also loving life in his 3 gal!

So, awhile ago i did splurge...on a Fluval Fancy Smancy Filter. It is DA BOMB.
I love it!

*The actual thread........
*
So, i made the mistake yesterday of checking Petsmart's website, and...they are having a sale on *Tetras. 1$ per fish*. I was *thinking of getting some*, but need ones that are big enough not to be picked on(i dont think Honeycomb will bother them, but still). *Or, i could get 2 peppered cories...*


I also am going to start re-doing my tank's aquascape.

*Any beginner plants?* My tank is located by a window (im an idiot, i know-its been there for 4 yrs) and i rarely use my aquarium light.

Also, my yellow-y tank light has really been irritating me -_-
*Any suggestions for lighting?** I currently have 2 25w Tubulars..*


Thanks for reading! Any comments welcome!:-D:lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome back!  It's great everyone's doing just fine.

Personally, I never liked tetras. Never kept them, never will. Plus, quarantining is very hard. In my case, that is. I think cardinals will do? I don't know much about them, so that's all I can guess besides neons. As for the cories, peppers are nice and I recall them being small. Just remember to QT, I got 2 guppies for my sorority and they brought columnaris with them; which wiped all my girls out.

Java fern, java moss, moss balls, I think swords are easy to take care of. Anubias, and some small types of crypts?
Also anarachis, duckweed, and maybe water wisteria.

Do you mean bulbs? If you mean that, I really don't know. ^^"


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Welcome back!  It's great everyone's doing just fine.
> 
> Personally, I never liked tetras. Never kept them, never will. Plus, quarantining is very hard. In my case, that is. I think cardinals will do? I don't know much about them, so that's all I can guess besides neons. As for the cories, peppers are nice and I recall them being small. Just remember to QT, I got 2 guppies for my sorority and they brought columnaris with them; which wiped all my girls out.
> 
> ...


Great to hear!
Yeah, im a little on the fence about them. I really am thinking about the cories...

Okay thats great! And yes, i didn't mean bulbs haha

Any thoughts on lighting?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Im trying to list some tetras that might fit in my tank:

-neons (havent had much success with, could have been a bad batch though)
-x-ray
-glowlight
-bleeding heart (my personal fav, but aren't they aggressive?)

I was thinking 3?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

For lighting, I think Aqueon deluxe hoods are nice. I have one for my 20G, but I don't know if they have some for 10G.

And, I personally think you should cross off the bleeding hearts.. They usually get up to 3" and they'd be better off in 20G. Sorry! :\ As long as the glowlights are the thin ones, they're great. As for the others, they'll be fine. Well, at least I think so lol. And tetras are schooling fish, they'll need at the minimum 6 to feel safe.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> For lighting, I think Aqueon deluxe hoods are nice. I have one for my 20G, but I don't know if they have some for 10G.
> 
> And, I personally think you should cross off the bleeding hearts.. They usually get up to 3" and they'd be better off in 20G. Sorry! :\ As long as the glowlights are the thin ones, they're great. As for the others, they'll be fine. Well, at least I think so lol. And tetras are schooling fish, they'll need at the minimum 6 to feel safe.


okay, mine is a hood too, it has 2 tubular 25w

And yeah, i already did haha. I have high hopes for the glow lights! Wouldnt my tank be overstocked though with 6 of them, 2 cories and a betta? 

Yes, they are the small/slim ones :-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

There is 10G.. And then there are 8 fish. It should be just fine, besides people have 8 female bettas for a sorority. So it should be a-okay! 

Plus, they're all on 3 different depths. The cories are the bottom dwellers, the tetras mid swimmers, and the betta the surface breather.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> There is 10G.. And then there are 8 fish. It should be just fine, besides people have 8 female bettas for a sorority. So it should be a-okay!
> 
> Plus, they're all on 3 different depths. The cories are the bottom dwellers, the tetras mid swimmers, and the betta the surface breather.


Alright its worth a shot haha!
Just gotta research the little guys some more


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alrighty then!  Update once you finally know what you want; or when you buy them!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Alrighty then!  Update once you finally know what you want; or when you buy them!


haha will do!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel like glowlight tetras are also pretty large. i think you should get two or three more cories, since you already have them and they really do better in big groups. 
of course its up to you but groups of cories are a lot of fun too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha yep im going to call my LFS and see if they are still carrying the peppered's.

I also looked into bloodfins and black phantoms, and they seem like they might be okay also.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Ok so i have decided i would like a small school of tetras (if my VT allows it):

Here are my options im thinking about:

-Bloodfin tetra (5)
OR
-red minor serpae tetra (5)
OR
-????


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Ok so after calling my local Petsmart i came up with a list of tetras they carry. I have put a ($) next to any type of tetra i am interested in. Comment and let me know what you think.

-Black/Gold Skirt tetra ($)
-red minor ($)
-long fin red minor
-neon
-cardinal
-black neon ($)


----------

